# Regional Forums > International > Europe >  Good Europe forum

## LukSad

Hi
Anyone know a good European forum? One guideline-English

Send from tapatalk

----------


## JLC

Reptile Forums UK

Captive Bred Reptile Forums

We're good too, even though we're not based in Europe.  :Razz:   But I can understand the need for something closer to home, to develop relationships with local sellers and find regional events, and such.  :Smile:

----------

Kaali (04-18-2016),_Mephibosheth1_ (02-10-2014)

----------


## LukSad

Agrees 
import of the USA is too expensive for me but the knowledge gained from USA is priceless 

Send from tapatalk

----------

Wayneh (08-20-2018)

----------

